# VHS/DVD hauls



## littlemissattitude (Jul 4, 2005)

Over on the Books and Literature board, we have a thread to brag about the great book buys we find.  I thought I'd start one for those of us who collect movies on VHS or DVD.

My local Hollywood Video is having a 4th of July 5 VHS or 4 DVD for $20 sale.  Yesterday, I picked up five pretty good VHS tapes:


Planet of the Apes - the original, which I've always wanted to own.
The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie - a film I hated the first time I saw it; I've developed much better taste since then
Coal Miner's Daughter - which is a much better film than I ever expected it to be
That Thing You Do - 60s nostalgia at its best
The Last Waltz - one of the best concert films ever
The only thing is, they had so many good titles that I may have to go back and pick up another five or so.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 4, 2005)

i know that feeling


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jul 5, 2005)

Not that it's such a great buy price wise, but I found a dvd copy of Dark Star, John Carpenter's student film. I already had it on vhs, but was unaware that it made it to dvd, until I saw it at a Suncoast Video store in a local mall. Co-written by Dan O'Bannon of Alien fame, this shoe-string budget sci/fi movie rocks.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 5, 2005)

You can't beat a good bargain. I recently picked up The Fog, Christine and Big Trouble In Little China on DVD for about £20 (I think that's about $35)


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 8, 2005)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie - a film I hated the first time I saw it; I've developed much better taste since then


I think I saw this ages ago and vaguely recall liking it.  It is something about an unusual schoolteacher isn't it?


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 8, 2005)

> I think I saw this ages ago and vaguely recall liking it. It is something about an unusual schoolteacher isn't it?



Maggie Smith in possibly her finest role as she plays the teacher educating her Edinburgh schoolgirls in the complexities of life


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you, Foxbat.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 9, 2005)

NP  

Just got myself another bargain DVD: Japan - WW2 in Colour for £7.99 (that'll be about 16$). Some disturbing footage but interesting to see through the eyes of the other side of this conflict.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 9, 2005)

Recently got the 3 VHS videos of LOTR for a total of $15.00 OZ (£UK6.5, $US11) at my local video shop's sale as they are cleaing out additional VHS stock as DVDs take over more and more. That's basically less than for the price of 1 of these 3 videos in the shop or a single DVD, what I call a good bargain!! 

Not a big hauler of videos/DVDs, tend to hire a lot or tape. I do have the Sherlock Homes series on DVD starrig Jeremy Breet which I particularly enjoy!

Over and out...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 10, 2005)

I bought "The 300 Spartans" yesterday, because I was feeling retro


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 10, 2005)

Sounds cool Cal any chance of bringing me a copy when you head South??.......


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 10, 2005)

Hahah. Depends on how many drinks you're willing to buy me


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 11, 2005)

HE HE...don't worry no problem there mate!!.. 

Over here beer is only served by the Bucket load...


----------

